# Own Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them on Ultra HD Blu-ray, 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD on March 28 or Own It Early on Digital HD On March 7!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WATCH THE MAGIC UNFOLD WHEN
> 
> *FANTASTIC BEASTS
> 
> ...


----------

